# Your view thought - best drying cloth/chamois



## Ashley_White (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi guys, girls

I need to buy a new drying cloth/chamois and am happy to pay decent money. What recommendations do people have?

Thanks for your help!

Ashley


----------



## Jonnny D (Jan 8, 2013)

No question - Gyeon silk dryer. I've tried many over the years and these are a different level altogether.

All will be subject a little to personal preference though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Silverback XL drying towel from Liquid Elements for me.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Carpro Fat Boa!
It's awesome


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

autofinesse aqua deluxe


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

+ for Gyeon Silk Dryer. You wont belive it till you see it and use it. Just one swipe and and all water is gone without streaks at all. Amazing.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I feel like I may be buying a silk dryer next :lol:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

AF Aque Deluxe or Microfibre Madness Dry me crazy if looking for something smaller
Also used a Polished Bliss Luxury Drying Towel for the 1st time this weekend & was impressed by it :thumb:


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Green boa is great, 2 sizes available.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Gyeon Silk Dryer or Microfiber Madness (thickest towel). Both are excellent.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Uber, Fat Boa or the Silk Dryer. The Aqua Deluxe is way overrated (unless you want green lint all over the paintwork).


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Used majority of brands, auto finesse Aqua deluxe has been the favourite for a long time but car pro fat boa is sneaking it's way in now

For the record, I've never had a lint problem with Aqua deluxe and Ives had 6 of them :lol:

Silk dryers are horrible and weird towels imo


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

CG wooly mammoth is a nice towel. I go for it over my aqua deluxe every time 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

only from what i've tried Autobrite Direct reaper or prestige car care big yellow both my go to's 

keen to try AF aqua deluxe next though as it gets quite a few good comments


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I've got a few and always reach for the geyon silk best by far IMHO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> only from what i've tried Autobrite Direct reaper or prestige car care big yellow both my go to's
> 
> keen to try AF aqua deluxe next though as it gets quite a few good comments


make sure to wash it first, it seems like some lint more than others and the more you wash it the better it becomes. also if it is a bad one get the hoover on it


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> make sure to wash it first, it seems like some lint more than others and the more you wash it the better it becomes. also if it is a bad one get the hoover on it


Why would you do that , and still have linting issues when you can have far superior product for the same price somewhere even cheaper straigh out of packaging? Just get Gyeon Silk dryer mate.:detailer:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

FallenAngel said:


> Why would you do that , and still have linting issues when you can have far superior product for the same price somewhere even cheaper straigh out of packaging? Just get Gyeon Silk dryer mate.:detailer:


I've used them straight from the packet with no lint actually 

Silk dryer is more money and not as good so not sure where you get that comment from lol


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Dazzel81 said:


> AF Aque Deluxe or Microfibre Madness Dry me crazy if looking for something smaller
> Also used a Polished Bliss Luxury Drying Towel for the 1st time this weekend & was impressed by it :thumb:


Yep also liking the PB LDT - not tried enough to say it's the "best" but it does a grand job with some watered-down BH Auto-QD as a drying aid.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

I tried 3 different Aqua Deluxe towels. ALL had terrible linting issues. Never got any better after washing them countless times!

Tried the Fat Boa over the weekend. My new fav towel by a distance.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Car Pro Boa for me too. AF Aqua Deluxe lints like mad


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

steelghost said:


> Yep also liking the PB LDT - not tried enough to say it's the "best" but it does a grand job with some watered-down BH Auto-QD as a drying aid.


My only moan about it would be that i would like it to be more square 
as for the Auqa Deluxe never had a lint problem after washing it 1st, didn't realise how hit & miss it's been for people  interesting to hear AF take on it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

Cobra waffle weave imo is hard to beat.


----------



## swanny78 (Mar 22, 2016)

Dodo juice plush towel for me. Excellent. Lay flat and press down (don't rub) and it just sucks up the water. Fantastic 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

BadgerJCW said:


> I tried 3 different Aqua Deluxe towels. ALL had terrible linting issues. Never got any better after washing them countless times!
> 
> Tried the Fat Boa over the weekend. My new fav towel by a distance.


Fat boa is currently second place to Aqua deluxe

Does a great job but Aqua is better at placing and lifting rather than placing and stroking


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

Jonnny D said:


> No question - Gyeon silk dryer. I've tried many over the years and these are a different level altogether.
> 
> All will be subject a little to personal preference though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1
No other cloth I have used comes close. These are amazing.


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

CG Wooly for me, on a small car like fiat 500 i only need a couple minutes to dry the car by tapping it.
I also have the Uber (yellow) that im little disappointed with


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

Not to throw a spanner in the works into all these nice towels but for the price I think the Kent drying towels are very good.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Is the Carpro one the same as the Gyeon one? Or is it actually an individual product?


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Alex L said:


> Is the Carpro one the same as the Gyeon one? Or is it actually an individual product?


Not even close. Completly different towels.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

FallenAngel said:


> Not even close. Completly different towels.


Looks like I'm on the hunt :thumb:


----------



## Mpptim (Mar 6, 2016)

+another for the Gyeon silk. 

Also, not a cloth or a chamois but Metro Vac Blaster sidekick is very useful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

just ordered 2 of these - ppl seem to rave about them so thought i give them a bash

http://www.definitivewax.com/online-shop/microfibredryingtowl/


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Its not one of these? https://www.carclean.nl/product/CarPro/Hybrid_Microfiber_Cloth_102620

If it is I should be able to find them  If not, on with the search.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Alex I'm abit late so you've probably found what everyone is talking about now but DetailDepot sell the CarPro drying towel called the FAT Boa.

http://detaildepot.co.nz/product/ca...a-green-plush-800gsm-microfibre-drying-towel/
http://detaildepot.co.nz/product/carpro-fat-boa-green-plush-800gsm-microfibre-drying-towel-7080/

Got one in my basket for next order


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Wowo drying towel, used a few times now and really sucks up water and has a very deep pile


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Iv'e been using the CG Woolly Mammoth for year's and nothing else iv'e bought has beat it and iv'e tried (Geon Silk Dryer, Carpro Fat Boa, Autofinesse Aqua Delux, Autobrite Direct Reaper, Prestige Car Care Big Yellow, Ragmaster Waffle Weave, Ragmaster Pluffle & Kent Drying Towel) and a lot of other's tho im waiting on my KKD Silverback from Saverschoice arriving


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sean if you wouldnt mind posting up your thoughts on the Silverback, it would be most appreciated as that towel seems to be getting rave reviews


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Bod42 said:


> Sean if you wouldnt mind posting up your thoughts on the Silverback, it would be most appreciated as that towel seems to be getting rave reviews


I'll let you know in a few day's buddy :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I like the Auto finesse towel but noticed it linting a little,Want to try the Silverback towel.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Bod42 said:


> Alex I'm abit late so you've probably found what everyone is talking about now but DetailDepot sell the CarPro drying towel called the FAT Boa.
> 
> http://detaildepot.co.nz/product/ca...a-green-plush-800gsm-microfibre-drying-towel/
> http://detaildepot.co.nz/product/carpro-fat-boa-green-plush-800gsm-microfibre-drying-towel-7080/
> ...


I got 2 Fireball ball ones from Minter.co.nz they seem good and I might get to try one at the weekend.


----------



## neilmls (Jun 2, 2016)

Gyeon silk for me


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Auto finesse Aqua delux hated it at first as it linted a bit washed it couple of time and it's perfect now. Or chemical guys wolly mammoth both do equally good job


----------



## Chrisdiver (Apr 22, 2016)

Silver back xl from KKD or the silk dryer both are amazing 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Bod42 said:


> Sean if you wouldnt mind posting up your thoughts on the Silverback, it would be most appreciated as that towel seems to be getting rave reviews


Used the Silverback Drying Towel yesterday and tbh it isn't great don't get me wrong it's not the worst Drying Towel iv'e used but it's not the best and the reason why is it soaked up really quick and was leaving water streak's all over my paint it was like putting a plastic bag on the paint and wiping it around the paint the streak's were that bad it left water everywhere i don't understand how it got rated the No.1 Drying Towel in Del Boy's Youtube Video and the CG Woolly Mammoth didn't tbh the Mammoth is 10 time's the towel tho Del Boy was right about it being a good size but still i think i'll stick with my Woolly Mammoth because nothing has ever came close to it imo but it is only my honest opinion each to their own and all that!


----------



## marc81 (Feb 2, 2011)

They may not be the best but if anyone wants a bargain I've just picked up a Turtle Wax Ice drying towel, the XL waffle micro fibre ones for £1.99 from home bargains... almost throw away at that price!


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

I'll be trying the KKD Silverback tomorrow, weather permitting. Fingers crossed I have better results than Sean Ryan.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

sean ryan said:


> Iv'e been using the CG Woolly Mammoth for year's and nothing else iv'e bought has beat it and iv'e tried (Geon Silk Dryer, Carpro Fat Boa, Autofinesse Aqua Delux, Autobrite Direct Reaper, Prestige Car Care Big Yellow, Ragmaster Waffle Weave, Ragmaster Pluffle & Kent Drying Towel) and a lot of other's tho im waiting on my KKD Silverback from Saverschoice arriving


Any of those for sale 😉


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Blackmass said:


> I'll be trying the KKD Silverback tomorrow, weather permitting. Fingers crossed I have better results than Sean Ryan.


Let me know what you think buddy :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

steve_07 said:


> Any of those for sale 😉


No buddy sorry :thumb:


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Ive had no issues at all with the AF aqua deluxe... in my opinion its brilliant! its literally as easy as it looks on there promo vids etc!


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

sean ryan said:


> Let me know what you think buddy :thumb:


Will do.:thumb:


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

I used the KKD 'Silverback' this morning. 

I really like it (sorry Sean). I washed it on Friday, a proper wash with some Nanolex microfibre wash and gave it two spin cycles. I let it air dry. It dried a lot quicker than the Auto Finesse 'Aqua Deluxe'.

My thoughts below are just first impressions. After the final rise with an open hose there wasn't loads of water left and I used some Bouncers 'Done & Dusted' qd.

First off I really like the size, thickness and weight. It was easy to handle and get between door handles etc. I would buy the Chemical Guys 'Woolly Mammoth' but I think it's way too big (for me).

Drying. It preformed really well. I tend to do a mixture of placing and padding and placing and gliding. At times it did leave very fine traces of water but these evaporated quickly. The towel didn't get too heavy or waterlogged.
I managed to dry the whole car including the door shuts and the hatch (I've got a Golf).

Linting. I couldn't see any Linting at all when drying the car. It was only when I had a quick once over with the quick detailer I spotted a couple of bits and I do mean very small bits.

Overall I was impressed. If anyone has not tried the Gyeon 'Silk Dyer'. I would recommend they try that to. 
I would say the 'Silk Dryer' preformed better but I think the size (the larger one) and weight are not as good as the 'Silverback'. 

As you see there are Pros and Cons to every towel. It's what works for you.

Hope this was of some help?


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Blackmass said:


> I used the KKD 'Silverback' this morning.
> 
> I really like it (sorry Sean). I washed it on Friday, a proper wash with some Nanolex microfibre wash and gave it two spin cycles. I let it air dry. It dried a lot quicker than the Auto Finesse 'Aqua Deluxe'.
> 
> ...


Awesome buddy, I washed mine with Woolite and let it air dry before i used it as i alway's do with new towel's and i used it after the final rise with an open hose i didn't use a QD when i used it tho i just used the towel on it's own so i could see what it was like on it's own with no help i'll try it next time with a QD :thumb:


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

I only used qd on the bonnet and roof. It worked OK for me without qd too.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

anyone used the blue polished bliss drying towel?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> anyone used the blue polished bliss drying towel?


Yes I have:argie: and after its first wash it absorbed the lying water like a dream, one of the best out there:thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

chongo said:


> Yes I have:argie: and after its first wash it absorbed the lying water like a dream, one of the best out there:thumb:


does it lint at all after the first wash mate?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> does it lint at all after the first wash mate?


Mine doesn't :thumb:
Agree with chongo, it's a fantastic towel (not that I've used loads but I'm not seeing how it could be very much better).


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

steelghost said:


> Mine doesn't :thumb:
> Agree with chongo, it's a fantastic towel (not that I've used loads but I'm not seeing how it could be very much better).


thanx man, i think il give one a go sometime then. i think my autofinesse aqua deluxe isnt working like it should anymore as when i drag it across the panel it just smears the water and thats without using the qd as a drying aid, ive also washed it like 3 times aswel


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sometimes a wash with a shot of White vinegar can refresh your towels when they stop soaking up water as well as they once did.


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

chongo said:


> Yes I have:argie: and after its first wash it absorbed the lying water like a dream, one of the best out there:thumb:


A brilliant and under rated drying towel, as good as the AF towel.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Bod42 said:


> Sometimes a wash with a shot of White vinegar can refresh your towels when they stop soaking up water as well as they once did.


thanx but i use cg microfiber wash



wilbz11 said:


> A brilliant and under rated drying towel, as good as the AF towel.


sounds good! hope it doesnt lint


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> thanx but i use cg microfiber wash
> 
> sounds good! hope it doesnt lint


I washed my PB towel before use and has no issues, it took around 5 washes for my AF towel to stop linting.


----------

